# Looking to hear from suit makers-what do you tolerate, what do you find offensive



## Chesh (Jan 24, 2011)

posted in the suit and suiters section as well. I just wasn't sure where would be the best thread/group to reach whom I am hoping to hear back from...suit creators that is.


Question is for suit makers. Do you find it offensive for somone to contact you and ask if you are able to incorporate some traits and touches another suit creator uses?

Like the following:
Eye design
Fiber-optic whiskers
Muzzle style?

I just ask because there is a creator whom I just adore and I am 90% sure that's who I want to commission. I love the quality in the body of their suits. I love the fact that they hand sew alot of markings vs air brushing. I love how the look of their design digited grade (sp?) legs come out in each suit they create. Their tails are awesome esthetically. I also love the fact that the suit maker is more willing to work with the commissioner vs just "this is what we do/offer, and choose from that" sort of business. I also have more confidence in the suit maker if I were to give them some room with artistic freedom.

On the other hand, I like but am not in love with the style of the muzzles they have on their heads. I mean would it be offensive to want to commission somone and then link to somone elses work and reply "I want something similar to this style" ?

I just don't want to ask something stupid when talking to the individual I want to commission. I don't believe they are as well known. They are almost at the cream of the crop for being known and the one other suiter I like is very well known. I just don't know what the boundaries are in suit creating, let alone commission etiquette . 
 Also as a suit creator, are you or do you feel many creators are opposed to hybrids?


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jan 24, 2011)

Digitigrade.

That's all I can do sorry, I know nothing about fursuit commissions.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

Chesh said:


> Question is for suit makers. Do you find it offensive for somone to contact you and ask if you are able to incorporate some traits and touches another suit creator uses?



If you are asking for "X" suitmaker to make a scribble-style suit, it would be deemed offensive.



> Like the following:
> Eye design
> Fiber-optic whiskers
> Muzzle style?



If you were asking for specifics like getting Fiber-optic whiskers, some makers offer them. But like I had stated, you cannot ask a suitmaker to make you an immitation Scribble suit because you want a suit in that style. if you want a suit in that style, then go to the artist himself, don't ask for someone else to copy that person's style. 



> On the other hand, I like but am not in love with the style of the muzzles they have on their heads. I mean would it be offensive to want to commission somone and then link to somone elses work and reply "I want something similar to this style" ?
> 
> I just don't want to ask something stupid when talking to the individual I want to commission. I don't believe they are as well known. They are almost at the cream of the crop for being known and the one other suiter I like is very well known. I just don't know what the boundaries are in suit creating, let alone commission etiquette .



As part of commissioner's etiquette, if the person has a website it is a good idea to look at their FAQs before commissioning,, but you have to be aware that every suit-maker is different and have their own style that they work with. I know I sound like a broken record but you cannot ask a maker to coopy a certain style. However, you can ask if they can make the muzzle smaller, a little narrow, etc. 

if you do not like the person's style, then there is no sense in blowing money on a commission you may not like later. 




> Also as a suit creator, are you or do you feel many creators are opposed to hybrids?


 

As a suit maker, no.
however, when making a hybrid, Creative freedom sometimes is a must.


----------



## Chesh (Jan 24, 2011)

My biggest problem is I like the shape of a certain muzzle on one specific head from one creator (this muzzle is NOT styled in the mast majority of their works), and the eye shape as well that is also only displayed on one head amongst all their other works. I just didn't know if it would be offensive to share images of the other creators work for reference purposes. 

I also don't know how often suit makers are willing to collaborate with one another. Like would it just be easier for me to commission one for the head and the other for the body? How do suit makers feel about that? Or in your case how would you feel about such a situation?

I did look at the creator's FAQ of the individual I want to go with. They seem every open to new concepts and trying out new features. I absolutely want to incorporate artistic freedom for the creator, whether i decide to go with a hybrid or not. 

Thank you so much for your reply post. I hope to hear for you again in response to this. Very helpful, and no you didn't come off as a broken record.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

Chesh said:


> My biggest problem is I like the shape of a certain muzzle on one specific head from one creator (this muzzle is NOT styled in the mast majority of their works), and the eye shape as well that is also only displayed on one head amongst all their other works. I just didn't know if it would be offensive to share images of the other creators work for reference purposes.



You can ask them for specifics of "Can you make the muzzle a little bit wider, narrower, or smaller", but most fursuit makers would not take a commission if you showed them a picture of X suit from a specific artist. 



> I also don't know how often suit makers are willing to collaborate with one another. Like would it just be easier for me to commission one for the head and the other for the body? How do suit makers feel about that? Or in your case how would you feel about such a situation?



I've only seen a few collabs and some were either done as pieces (X orders a head from Y fursuitmaker, then orders a bodysuit and paws from Z fursuitmaker), and most were done for personal use or as a premade auction. it's not unheard of. There are a few that I would collab with, but it would be for personal use I guess.



> I did look at the creator's FAQ of the individual I want to go with. They seem every open to new concepts and trying out new features. I absolutely want to incorporate artistic freedom for the creator, whether i decide to go with a hybrid or not.



Some are open to experimentation when it comes to making suits, such as some toony suit makers may try their hand at realism. But many will not copy a style of a fursuit maker when getting a commission from a customer. It's like buying a knock-off Gucci purse made in someone's kitchen. 

For Hybrids, they can be done. Most will do them, some will ask for artistic liberty when trying to create a "Wolf-dragon" or "Salmon-bear".


----------



## Fay V (Jan 24, 2011)

I answered in the other place you posted. 

personally I think it depends on how it's worded and how different the style is. 
I would be very offended if someone said "I want it to look like this  person's style" I've had people do that with my art and it's  just...really frustrating. It's just insulting, like they expect you to  be the poor man's version of said artist. 
That being said it's a different matter if you have something specific  that you want. I don't know the artist but say they make the muzzle too  long, so you ask them to make the muzzle a bit shorter, you can sketch  together to get it right. 
if it really bothers you that much, buy a head from someone that has the style you want. 

I've never seen a maker that wasn't okay with a hybrid. they can be very  fun for makers due to figuring out the anatomy and such. 						

Do you have a picture of the kind of muzzle you want?


----------



## Chesh (Jan 24, 2011)

I do. Its on one of Mixed Candy's works. I only have seen this muzzle shape on one of her hed through the many picture's in her gallery. I also like the style/shape of the eyes. So its more anatomy of this head vs actualy "style". I thought about that, having the head done by her and the body by the other suit maker. I just also really wanted the other suit maker to have the chance to create the ears on said head. I like the other suit makers style of ears, I just want them on the Mixed candy head. That's why I am not 100% sure about splitting up the parts of the suit (head to one and everything else to the other). Then there's the issue of the fur being consistent if I was to do that. 

I just really don't want to come off as rude or step on anyone's toes. Each suit maker is just Fab in my opinion. 



Fay V said:


> I answered in the other place you posted.
> 
> personally I think it depends on how it's worded and how different the style is.
> I would be very offended if someone said "I want it to look like this  person's style" I've had people do that with my art and it's  just...really frustrating. It's just insulting, like they expect you to  be the poor man's version of said artist.
> ...


----------



## Fay V (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe if you posted a picture of what you want, and the artist you were planning on asking we could give better advice in how to get what you want. right now I don't know if you want a mixedcandy head and scribble suit, or a lacy suit or whatever.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> maybe if you posted a picture of what you want, and the artist you were planning on asking we could give better advice in how to get what you want. right now I don't know if you want a mixedcandy head and scribble suit, or a lacy suit or whatever.


 
It sounds like to me in the posts that he wants a copy of a specific suitmaker...but then again the Sleep has hit me.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It sounds like to me in the posts that he wants a copy of a specific suitmaker...but then again the Sleep has hit me.


 yeah, that's what it sounds like to me. However with some pictures it might be a close enough style, the person just needs to describe what he wants properly to the maker.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 24, 2011)

If you provide the fabric to both craftspeople, you could get a matching headless suit and head from two different people.

Edit:  Oh that was already said, nvm.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> If you provide the fabric to both craftspeople, you could get a matching headless suit and head from two different people.


 
Some makers will let you select what kind of fur or what fur you'd like to use if it is something semi-toony or toony.


----------



## Chesh (Jan 24, 2011)

sent you a pm with the links and info.

I take back what I said earlier, as I have just corrected myself. I found another head by Mixed with the same style used. So in this case it may just be better to commission one for the head and the body from the other @_@


----------



## Chesh (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you


----------

